
Obama: Pattern of US Mass Shootings Has 'No Parallel' - TheBiv
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-obama-pattern-us-mass-shootings-parallel-san/story?id=35539092
======
kafkaesq
There's something really eerie about this observation - perhaps one of the
most astute Obama has ever made:

Of course, there have been plenty of cases throughout history of populations
descending into epidemics of mass violence -- at much larger scales, even --
but usually they've been what we call "pogroms", based an ethnic or religious
hatred, or simple rage provoked by some particular incident.

But (mostly) apolitical, color-blind, religion- and everything else-blind
violence -- with nothing in common in the way of a motivation, other than for
the sheer _spectacle_ of it -- I'm not sure if there have been any parallels
in history, on any significant scale, at all.

------
dTal
>Obama added that there were "steps we can take, not to eliminate every one of
these mass shootings, but to improve the odds that they don’t happen as
frequently,” he said. “We should come together in a bipartisan basis at every
level of government to make these rare as opposed to normal.”

This is an astonishingly level-headed perspective. It's not often you hear the
United States President advocate the principle that terrorism is an
unavoidable fact of life. It rather goes against the "War On Terror"
narrative.

